# February To Do List!



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This is a place to put your projects that you hope to accomplish around your place this month. Inside or outside, it doesn't matter. The idea is to encourage each other and get some stuff done and BRAG  Photos are a plus if you can do it!

I'll add my list after I've had coffee


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

To Do List for February:

1. Paint bedroom. Need to empty room, strip ancient wallpaper, remove old carpet, pad, tack strips and staples. Prime and paint walls, ceiling, trim, and floor. 

2. Clean half of basement. Clean laundry area and empty out the area I'm giving to my husband for a work room.

3. Prepare for Family Winter Birthday Party on Feb 17th. House needs a good scrubbing down. Presents need bought and wrapped. Food needs purchased and prepared.

4. Clean up yard next warm snap.

5. Finalize plans for bathroom remodel and price it out so we know how much $$$ we have to have before we start.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

my goodness you do realize Feb. is a short month...lol
nice idea will think on this...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't thought a lot about my list for this month so I may need to add things throughout February.

&#9829; Keep the kitchen clean - this includes the table that didn't last a day last time.
&#9829; Organize and inventory my pantry
&#9829; Organize and inventory my freezer
&#9829; Chair and table socks
&#9829; Finish my current crochet project, so I can start the next one. LOL
&#9829; Clean my laundry area in the basement. (RedTartan you've inspired me to get the basement cleaned!)


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to inventory the pantry and our preps. We've been using them to rotate them. And I want to organize my canning supplies and find out what I need to purchase. We've decided to do alot more canning and freezing this year. The basement needs to be cleaned good but that will wait until later this month when hopefully it warms up a little bit.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

As puddlejumper noted, February is a short month. Only 4 Saturdays this month. What is everyone doing today? Don't waste a weekend.

I'm working on the bedroom and I'll be working on the basement as I do laundry. I'm going to spend 10-15 minutes straightening the basement every time I go down to move a load. By the end of the day, I should have put in at least an hour which always makes more of a difference than you think it will.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

guess my list is streighten and inventory my pantry, and freezer i already turned the bed room furniture around.. am having granddaughter for a week so will not get much done then...


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> To Do List for February:
> 
> 1. Paint bedroom. Need to empty room* DONE*, strip ancient wallpaper *45% DONE*, remove old carpet, pad, tack strips and staples. Prime and paint walls, ceiling, trim, and floor. *Of course now I need to declutter about 8 big boxes of stuff I was storing in that room. *
> 
> ...


Today I'll be going through boxes and getting rid of stuff I don't need. The trash goes out tonight so I'll be trying to clean up the basement as I do laundry. I'm not going to do a ton today because it's Sunday. It stinks that Monday is my trash day because I always want to put as much out with the trash as possible. :hair


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Pantry inventory/refill

Seed inventory/refill

Thorough kitchen cleaning, top to bottom, every nook and cranny.

If I survive that and, weather permitting, I'll start cleaning all the window blinds in the house.....an annual spring cleaning ritual that I detest.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I have been horribly busy. I did manage to sort through about half of what's in my room. I'll be finishing sorting today. I hate it when my room is cluttered.

I'll also be preparing for the party next week by scrubbing down my main floor this week. I have a guest coming Friday to motivate me to get that done.

*Txsteader*, I hate cleaning dusty blinds too. I got rid of all mine and replaced them with curtains. It's so nice to just toss them in the washer and be done. Simplify. Love it.

I've noticed most of you are really focusing on your pantries. I really need to clean out my cabinets. I, sadly, don't have a pantry. Has anyone actually started? I think I'm going to break the chore down into really small bites. I'll completely empty one drawer or cabinet, wash it out with hot, soapy water, and then declutter as I refill it. I'm also going to move some things around.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My "pantry" is actually a room in the basement. I have inventoried one small shelf that has a lot of my canned goods on it. But then I got distracted making these can rotating racks. I did manage to clean out and organize the top shelf of my freezer. Then it got really cold and I just couldn't bring myself to go back down there and finish. :ashamed: 

And I'm on the last part of the current crochet project. Hopefully it will be done in the next couple of days.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's been a long time since I posted on one of these To Do threads, and boy, does it show! My house is a mess, stuffed with projects and clutter, my paperwork is totally out of control, and my entire place looks way too much like Ma and Pa Kettle's farm. Help!!!!!! I've got to get back on track. So, among my goals for the month:

1. Get my taxes filed...this means sorting all the receipts and figuring out the farm expenses, buying the TurboTax Deluxs version, and getting everything entered and e-filed.
2. Build shelves in my pantry...this means moving a load of lumber from my truck to my living room *done*, clearing out the pantry, and building the shelves in place, then inventorying and replacing the pantry goods.
3. Get the laundry under control and keep it that way.
4. Cut and split much more firewood and stack under cover to finish curing.
5. Build 2nd lean-to off side of shed, roof both lean-tos.
6. Apply to renew my med -surg certification.

There's lots more I should do, but I'm gonna try to keep my goals more do-able...after all, it's a short month!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> *Txsteader*, I hate cleaning dusty blinds too. I got rid of all mine and replaced them with curtains. It's so nice to just toss them in the washer and be done. Simplify. Love it.


Yes, as much as I love the look of blinds, I've decided that drapes/curtains would make life so much easier. 

I'm still working my way around the kitchen. Got the cabinet tops cleaned :yuck: and started working on the ceiling fan yesterday. I'm being reminded that I'm not young anymore....climbing up & down the ladder is kicking my behind.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I got a lot of stuff cleaned on my main floor for the guests I had yesterday, but there's still more to do. I'm well on my way to being ready for the party next weekend.

Today I'm hoping to get the last of the wallpaper down and pull up the carpet in that room so that it can go out in the trash this week. I'm excited because that is the last bit of carpet in the whole house. I hate carpet. 

Manygoats, I forgot that I should get my taxes in to my CPA. April is coming. Shoot.

I've also cleaned out several drawers in my kitchen. You all are inspiring me to organize it.

Only 3 weekends left in the month. Let's do this!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've almost finished my laundry area in the basement. I started working on it this morning because my kids aren't home and it probably would have gotten finished but I drifted into the "food" room and got to messing around in there too. I took a before picture, and I'm almost too embarrassed to post it, but I want you to see the difference. Before I post the before pic I have to make sure you know that there is a table under that pile that looks like clothes. And it has boxes stacked on it, the clothes weren't even a basketful. Even knowing that it still looks like a picture from the show hoarders. 

















I started by moving the washer and dryer back over where it should be. We've been having trouble with it and I had to move it to get behind it to the hoses. Then I cleared the table off and moved it over next to the washer and dryer to use as a folding station. Hopefully this will keep me from having clothes left in baskets instead of being put up where they belong. The brown chest of drawers came from the food room, it was just sitting in there taking up space with nothing in it. Now it holds all my sewing supplies and fabric. The green shelf with the plastic boxes came out of my youngest son's room. He got a new corvette bed with matching toy organizer and dresser for Christmas so it was taking up too much space. It will hold all my yarn and crocheting/knitting stuff when I finish cleaning out the rest of the boxes in his room.

Please don't judge me too harshly. I swear the rest of my house does not look like this. The basement just seems to attract stuff and it's an out of sight, out of mind thing I guess.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Judge you harshly? I was thinking how much worse MY clutter looks at the moment! Love the after pic. It looks fabulous! Congrats on a big day's work. 

I got to Costco and bought TurboTax yesterday, dug the post holes for the next lean-to today and got the trash mess made by my mutt cleaned up. Also worked a bit on the goat pen toys and brought in more firewood. Baby steps!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I just copied and pasted my list from the 1/22 post since my list was going to extend into February and added a few extras.
* Cut down the big mini blind and turn it into a roman shade - line all the shades with the extra mattress pads I just found when I started purging. And get them hung up.
* Make a cornice to go over the windows that the above shades are on.
* Put the labels I have made on the canisters in the pantry.
* Find fabric for the outside bench cushion I want to make. DONE YES!! Thrift store score - It has taken me 4 months of searching the thrift stores to finally find it!
*Start recovering the pontoon seats for my FIL's friend (traded my labor on these for a 6x8 enclosed trailer) DONE with the bench parts but we can't get the screws loose to take the seat backs or the captains chair off yet.
*KEEP THE KITCHEN CLEAN! I have let it go a couple times but not for more than a day  
*Start early seeds
*List all inventory in Etsy store
*Prototype newborn bloomers and bonnet made up DONE
*Do something with son's leather working supplies - desk and drawers needed


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh man my lists never stop;

* Change/replace grease fittings in tractor

* Change oil in car

* Bring truck and plow in to be fixed

* Pick up horse trailer

* Pick up Ram I bought

* Finish exterior on sheep shack

* Join Cooperative extension

* Clean out garage ( more of an April thing though )

* Cull undersized chickens from the coop


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm gonna try this.....not sure if I can keep up....my list grows faster than I can get things done.
Cut Patches hair and bathe dogs.
Get to store and get spinach and lettuce seed and get it planted!*got it home.........will plant later this week!!*
Clean bedroom closet(Left from Jan. list)!
Finish quilt block swap blocks and mail!
Deliver woven dishtowels I made for a customer!*done!!*
Caulk and paint the stairway corners!
Make burlap pillow covers and candle mat!
Make rocking chair cushions!
Make covers for porch chairs!
Frontline on great pyrenees!*done!!*
Wash upstairs windows!*done!!!*
I'm gonna stop on this and see how I get. Of course, I still have to do the everyday cleaning, sweeping, and laundry and cooking............


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh! Good thread.

1. Pack and move my entire house
2. Clean the injectors on my car/test them if they don't work have the ICU changed over and if that doesn't work, get insurance on the thing and light it on fire in a river.
3. Prepare enough 'instant' breakfasts for at least a month. Pancakes, crepes, nut bars, etc. Freeze.
4. Finish my Summer canning
5. Fence in the underneathe of the new house so the cats can live there + inside so they can be outside but not get hurt.
6. Drop my husband off at the Department of Transport and scream out the window as my tyres burn from taking off, "AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU HAVE A LICENCE!"
7. Sell my horses.
8. Start the garden at the new place.
9. Find time for this.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

KyMama, I don't have time to read the whole thread, but I wanted to pop in and say that my basement looks just like your before picture! I have to get to it! The after is really inspiring. WTG! Great job!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have my laundry back under control, post holes dug for the lean-to, enough of my pantry goods moved to allow me to work on the first wall of shelves, scrubbed the walls and the floor there, templated the angles for the ceiling line, measured for the shelves, and am laying out the shelves (width, distance between the shelves, etc). I'm filling out the forms for my med-surg recert tonight, and either working on the shelves or the taxes.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

KyMama said:


> I haven't thought a lot about my list for this month so I may need to add things throughout February.
> 
> &#9829; Keep the kitchen clean - this includes the table that didn't last a day last time.
> &#9829; Organize and inventory my pantry
> ...


I seem to be working on my list backwards this month. You can see my finished crochet in this post. 

I have totally lost my motivation to clean this month. Any tips on getting it back?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> I just copied and pasted my list from the 1/22 post since my list was going to extend into February and added a few extras.
> * Cut down the big mini blind and turn it into a roman shade - line all the shades with the extra mattress pads I just found when I started purging. And get them hung up.
> * Make a cornice to go over the windows that the above shades are on.
> * Put the labels I have made on the canisters in the pantry. DONE
> ...


Hopefully I can get the blind done today as well!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife and I just got done what we set out to do this month... Our goal was to start tearing the floor out of the main floor. I wanted to get half of it done and we did... Our goal is to get the other half torn out next month... (If i can make the goal of getting off work to get out there in March)

Here's pictures of the rotted floor coming out... http://www.flickr.com/photos/dc-duo/sets/72157632788401487/

Oh, another goals we had set were get the old monitor top fridge out of the basement where we live, and get it out to the farm, and try to meet some more neighbors and in the area.... We got those two goals made too... We met some really great people... We just don't know how we're going to remember all the names of people we've met... ugh.. another goal to set


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, today's the last day of the month. Did you all meet your goals?

I didn't get my pantry fully re-stocked, although I did make _some_ progress.

Seed inventory/refill, done!

Top to bottom kitchen cleaning, partially done. I got all the cabinets cleaned, cleaned the ceiling fan & cleaned under/behind the stove and fridge. Didn't get around to the walls or the ceiling but I'm satisfied w/ what I did get accomplished.

As for cleaning the blinds.......ha! I've taken measurements and plan to buy enough muslin to make curtains. Maybe that will be on my March to-do list. :indif:


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't finish my list but I got a very good start on it. I have had no motivation lately - Hopefully with more sunlight and warmer temps I will get going again.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> I didn't finish my list but I got a very good start on it. I have had no motivation lately - Hopefully with more sunlight and warmer temps I will get going again.


Me too. I got other stuff done, just not what was on the list. And I can't wait for the warmer temps. Just being able to open the windows helps with my motivation a lot.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

KyMama said:


> Me too. I got other stuff done, just not what was on the list. And I can't wait for the warmer temps.


I got sidetracked doing other things, too. Feb. was rose-pruning month so my brother and I traded clippings as well as bulbs that needed to be divided. We're both rose lovers so had literally buckets of cuttings to trade. I spent an entire week just potting up cuttings and planting bulbs.......then another 3-4 days recovering from the work. :teehee:


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Gee, I guess I fell off the wagon in February too!!! I got about half of my list done. I am glad to see that February was a bad month for lots of folks and not just me:heh:!!! I hope to get motivated in March and try to wipe these jobs out and a few more. Hoping for sunshine, and more jobs!!(We are self employed, so if no work comes in,,,,,,,no money comes in. That makes it a roller coaster ride, and February was climbing uphill!!!) Looking forward to a new start in March. Ready to try again.


----------

